# Specification for Line Pipe



## رائد حيران (27 أبريل 2011)

API specification 5L
forty-second edition, january 2000
يحتوي هذا الملف على معلومات مفيدة جدا عن مواصفات الانابيب المذكورة اعلاه
ارجو ان تستفادوا منه ولا تنسونا بالدعاء
:56::56::56::56:​


----------



## تولين (28 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الخير


----------



## shadi_alonso (10 يونيو 2011)

مليوووووووووووووووووووووووووووون الف شكر الك


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (11 يونيو 2011)

مشكووور وفقك الله


----------



## حمدي النمر (8 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر الك


----------

